
This Biodegradable Paper Donut Could Let Us Reforest the Planet - westurner
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068775/this-biodegradable-paper-donut-could-let-us-reforest-the-planet
======
DrScump
I've volunteered with a group that replants native oak seedlings in the hills
of San Mateo county. What's needed there is protection from being eaten by
fauna while still seedlings. The solution? Use wire cages to surround the
seedlings. By the time they outgrow the cages, they are too thick to make for
easy snacks.

------
westurner
"These drones can plant 100,000 trees a day"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16260892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16260892)

------
westurner
> Called the Cocoon, this simple invention protects seedlings from harsh arid
> climates and reduces the amount of water they need to thrive–and boosts
> their survival rate by as much as 80%.

